# 2017 Hewes Redfisher 18



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

You may have more luck getting help if you post this in the General Discussion forum. 

BTW welcome to MS.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I’d recommend some research in BoatTrader.com. You can also check to see if any others are for sale in Maverick boat company’s owner’s forum: mbgforum.com

I’d also think since you must have purchase this boat quite recently new or barely used, probably some modest discount off your purchase price would be in the ballpark.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I’d think start with only a little off the top of what you paid for it. That boat is perfect for the Tampa area and if it’s in good condition it will command a good price.


----------

